# Help!



## af123 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi!
I am a senior and am doing a research math paper on does the age you got married affect divorce. It would be so helpful if 50 of you could answer these questions...

Age married:
How long married:
Age divorced: 
Reason for divorce:

This will remain anon don't worry. 

Thank you so much, each and every responce helps greatly


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Age married: 22 (me), 23 (her)
How long married: 30 years and counting
Age divorced: N/A
Reason for divorce: not gonna' happen

(that said, the responses you get on this site may not be a statistically representative sample)


----------

